# 1946 Schwinn before and after



## dave429 (Oct 27, 2018)

Changed the wheels and seat. Put the drop centers on vs the S2.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice bike , like the drop centers ☺


----------



## dave429 (Oct 28, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Nice bike , like the drop centers ☺



Thanks! I might have to change out the sprocket to a sweetheart sprocket.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 29, 2018)

Sweet ride!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

Love it heres a picture of my 49


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

Love it heres a picture of my 49


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2018)

*Nice rider,Looks great.*


----------



## dave429 (Nov 2, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Love it heres a picture of my 49



Nice!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hammerhead said:


> *Nice rider,Looks great.*



Thanks!


----------

